# Blood in stool



## Toffee (Sep 28, 2009)

Our 2 year old standard poodle is passing blood in stool since 2 days (Friday night). He got diarrhea starting Friday evening and then started bleeding upon multiple straining attempts in the night without anything but blood coming out of his rectum. He also stopped eating anything and drinking water. Took him to the vet's ER Saturday night where all the vitals were ok and he was given a lot of SQ fluids and antibiotic injection. Then we have had him on Metronidazole (2x a day) and Pepcid (10mg, 2x a day) which has reduced the number of times he has to go (3 times on Sunday). Also, he ate some chicken broth, boiled chicken and very little rice yesterday while drinking little water every now and then.

A possible reason could be some virus/bacteria that he picked from the dog park (used to go daily until last week). Another could be a possible chunk of raw hide as he ate some of that on Wednesday evening.

But today is day 3 and he again strained and passed some more blood at 2 am. Now am worried whether we have to move to second option of getting his x-ray's and other tests including the stool test and blood test as the vet mentioned possible exploratory surgery or continue with the antibiotics and observe. The only good thing is that he is reacting positively to the antibiotics, is showing good energy and his tail is up again. The bad is that the bloody show continues.

We would really appreciate if you could please share earlier experiences and opinions to help us through this situation. Thanks!


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your baby I hope he gets better soon. I had a toy poodle to have to have the same symtons and it had a real odd bad smell the vet did the exporatory surgery and could not find out what was wrong. He would get better on antibotics but then when he went off them he would start having the bloody diarrhea again. To make a long story short we finaaly found out it was from bird stool in our yard I forgot what he called it but it takes a certain atibotic to get rid of it you might can mention it to your vet he might know if it could be that kind of bacterrea that our dog had. (The university of Mo in columbia vet school is who found who was wrong) I hope your poodle is well soon.

Kathy


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, 

I am not sure whether this is relevant, but last year my sisters Tibetan Terrier gave her quit a fright. She came home to find blood all over the room he stays in when she is out, to cut a long story short he had inflammatory colitis due to a new feed he had started some weeks before, he is now on a a new fed without too much problem.
Hope your find the problem soon.


----------



## Toffee (Sep 28, 2009)

*Could be from dog park then...*



kathy09 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your baby I hope he gets better soon. I had a toy poodle to have to have the same symtons and it had a real odd bad smell the vet did the exporatory surgery and could not find out what was wrong. He would get better on antibotics but then when he went off them he would start having the bloody diarrhea again. To make a long story short we finaaly found out it was from bird stool in our yard I forgot what he called it but it takes a certain atibotic to get rid of it you might can mention it to your vet he might know if it could be that kind of bacterrea that our dog had. (The university of Mo in columbia vet school is who found who was wrong) I hope your poodle is well soon.
> 
> Kathy


Thanks for sharing the details! I just took Toffee out for a brief walk and although he still passed loose stool, but thankfully no blood (10:00 am EST). There was some blood as recently as 2 am and so am hoping/praying that the medicine is kicking in and providing him the much needed relief. He also ate some more chicken broth and boiled chicken (skipped the rice skillfully) and was his old playful self. But am still skeptical about the blood coming back and so will keep him under watch. Wondering if I should take him to the vet hospital again as that adds up to his stress.


----------



## Toffee (Sep 28, 2009)

*Not much changed in diet*



jade cat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure whether this is relevant, but last year my sisters Tibetan Terrier gave her quit a fright. She came home to find blood all over the room he stays in when she is out, to cut a long story short he had inflammatory colitis due to a new feed he had started some weeks before, he is now on a a new fed without too much problem.
> Hope your find the problem soon.


Thanks for sharing the info, and we also were wondering about the same. Since he has a tender stomach, we have been giving him pretty much a fixed diet from past one year. Innova Evo duck, chicken, fruits and veggies mix (no corn, no gluten, no grain) kibble once or twice a day (as he wishes), milkbone biscuits (2-3 a day), and two slices of wheat bread every morning. Sometimes, say once or twice a week, he gets to chew on raw hide for 15 minutes or so. The only variation that happened in the past two weeks was a different biscuit when we ran out of milkbone (last to last week) and a small portion of raw hide (on wednesday). The vet suggested a possibility of a piece of raw hide stuck in the intestine and causing the distress. 

Could you please share what tests they do for inflammatory colitis as well as whether Metronedazol would address that in case that's the case? Thanks!


----------



## Toffee (Sep 28, 2009)

*No blood in stool finally.*

Toffee finally had two bm's without blood. It's a big relief to see him pass soft stool instead of the liquid mess. He tried to strain but we were able to distract him. He's been eating chicken broth and boiled chicken and also ate some his kibble today.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Toffee said:


> Toffee finally had two bm's without blood. It's a big relief to see him pass soft stool instead of the liquid mess. He tried to strain but we were able to distract him. He's been eating chicken broth and boiled chicken and also ate some his kibble today.


That's good news. Did they have any idea what was wrong with him?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes something as simple as stress can cause bloody stool.

I'm glad things are working out.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

Do dogs get hemorrhoids? Could this be a possibility? Or could Toffee have torn himself passing stool? Hope it's all sorted! hang in there :hug:


----------



## Toffee (Sep 28, 2009)

cuddleparty said:


> Do dogs get hemorrhoids? Could this be a possibility? Or could Toffee have torn himself passing stool? Hope it's all sorted! hang in there :hug:


Thanks folks! Hemorrhoids and tear is something that we were considering as the primary cause of blood as he was straining so much. But since metro has kicked in, he is showing less tendency to strain and hopefully there is some healing happening.


----------



## jade cat (Sep 22, 2009)

As far as I understand it if you see a dog strain that has loose stools it tends to be a sign of inflammation of the intestinal tract, that might be from many causes.

Re my sisters poor dog the diagnosis of colitis was made purely because Ziggy responded to the meds that he was given, thus vets were sure it was down to an ingredient in a certain dog food. I am not sure what the meds were though sorry.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Toffee said:


> Thanks folks! Hemorrhoids and tear is something that we were considering as the primary cause of blood as he was straining so much. But since metro has kicked in, he is showing less tendency to strain and hopefully there is some healing happening.


Can't straining be caused from an irritated gut as well? I hope you guys get it figured out. Sounds like he's on the mend.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Toffee said:


> Thanks for sharing the info, and we also were wondering about the same. Since he has a tender stomach, we have been giving him pretty much a fixed diet from past one year. Innova Evo duck, chicken, fruits and veggies mix (no corn, no gluten, no grain) kibble once or twice a day (as he wishes), milkbone biscuits (2-3 a day), and two slices of wheat bread every morning. Sometimes, say once or twice a week, he gets to chew on raw hide for 15 minutes or so. The only variation that happened in the past two weeks was a different biscuit when we ran out of milkbone (last to last week) and a small portion of raw hide (on wednesday). The vet suggested a possibility of a piece of raw hide stuck in the intestine and causing the distress.
> 
> Could you please share what tests they do for inflammatory colitis as well as whether Metronedazol would address that in case that's the case? Thanks!


If he's sensitive, you might want to check that Innova hasn't changed the recipe for their food recently. You can't tell from the ingredient list always, as apparently dog food manufacturers have something like 6 months before they have to update their packaging (or so I heard). So sometimes your dog will suddenly react to something and it will seem as if nothing has changed, but actually the formulation of the food has.

I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Etez (Apr 22, 2020)

kathy09 said:


> I am sorry to hear about your baby I hope he gets better soon. I had a toy poodle to have to have the same symtons and it had a real odd bad smell the vet did the exporatory surgery and could not find out what was wrong. He would get better on antibotics but then when he went off them he would start having the bloody diarrhea again. To make a long story short we finaaly found out it was from bird stool in our yard I forgot what he called it but it takes a certain atibotic to get rid of it you might can mention it to your vet he might know if it could be that kind of bacterrea that our dog had. (The university of Mo in columbia vet school is who found who was wrong) I hope your poodle is well soon.
> 
> Kathy


My little Princess started with diarrhea 3 days ago and I thought it was because for the first time ever we had been giving her people food, so I immediately started her on plain rice and chicken with no spices. The next day she was somewhat better, but still some diarrhea. The 3rd day she was better, but I mixed the White rice and chicken with some corn to try and fill her up. Tonight she started bleeding again only a lot. I wonder if the corn had something to do with it? Or the fact that my mom has ducks that lay eggs and leave them because they are dead. And off course my Princess walks by there sniffing around 😢.
I am beside myself because off this Cod-V virus going on everything closes early.
I am trying some off my own antibiotics with gator aid


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Etez said:


> My little Princess started with diarrhea 3 days ago and I thought it was because for the first time ever we had been giving her people food, so I immediately started her on plain rice and chicken with no spices. The next day she was somewhat better, but still some diarrhea. The 3rd day she was better, but I mixed the White rice and chicken with some corn to try and fill her up. Tonight she started bleeding again only a lot. I wonder if the corn had something to do with it? Or the fact that my mom has ducks that lay eggs and leave them because they are dead. And off course my Princess walks by there sniffing around 😢.
> I am beside myself because off this Cod-V virus going on everything closes early.
> I am trying some off my own antibiotics with gator aid


This is a thread from 2009. It’s best to start your own anyways when you want to discuss an important topic.

Do not give antibiotics to your dog or other medicine without talking to your vet. Call the ER clinic ASAP and make an appointment. Blood in the stools can be a symptom of a life threatening problem. It doesn’t cost anything to call the vet.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

As Dechi said, please, please do not give your antibiotics to your pup!! Please call the ER vet clinic in your area for advice! Please call your own vet first thing in the morning if you don't take her in to the ER vet tonight!

I understand the thought behind the Gatorade but unflavored Pedialyte is better to keep hydration up.

Anytime anything like diarrhea or vomiting, with or without bleeding, persists for more than 24 hours, a vet should be consulted.

It is necessary to determine the cause of the diarrhea and bleeding and giving her your antibiotics will not help and may hurt.

Please start a thread in the Health section so you'll be seen by members who follow health issues. and please keep in touch with us.


----------

